# Horsey Holidays in the UK



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi,

I've been thinking of taking a horsey holiday in the UK for quite some time and have been pursuing options 

So far Freerein are taking my fancy - in particular the Self Guided option!

Riding Holidays | Horse Riding Holidays | Horse Trail Riding Wales UK

Has anyone been who can offer feedback or does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry I don't have any suggestions but just wanted to say the idea is awesome!! I've been looking myself and also like te self guided option (':


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for your reply AubreyGecko - sounds fab doesn't it  My friend and I are seriously considering!


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

I would love I do something like this! I'd want to take my pony with me though! But she's far too unpredictable with strange horses ):


----------

